# Galvanized trailer clean-up



## albright1695 (Dec 4, 2010)

What is the best way to clean galvanized metal. I found a good deal on a 1994 ez-loader trailer and pulled the trigger on it to replace my painted steel trailer. Ive never owned a galvanized trailer and this one could use a little cleaning up,mostly just oxidation(I assume) and dirty. Any ideas?


----------



## PartsMan (Dec 6, 2010)

Can you get a pic of what you are washing off? 
If it is corrosion I'm not sure it's a good replacement.

Mine came from salt water country and only the hardware is corroded.


----------

